# Jurassic Coast - advice



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

following on from your really helpful replies in my three day walk thread, a mate and i have decided to chose a three day walk along the jurrasic coast. and have a few questions to your lovely SWesters -

1. where would be a good start point?
2. we want to walk as much of it (i am pretty sure we will cover it all) in three days. Arrive midday Friday, leave late afternoon Sunday. We want to either camp on beaches/wild camp/or, ideally, cheap camp sites on the way. I intend to get a OS map and just circle all the cheap 20-30 quid a night (we have a two man tent) along the route that we could possibly use. On the last day we intend to get a taxi back to the car parked at the start point. Does that sound like ridiculous plan? Am i missing something that could affect it? I.e is part of the coast inaccessible, etc? We definitely want as much coast and sea as possible. Perhaps some have done similar three day walks?

many thanks if you can help


----------



## fucthest8 (May 31, 2015)

That'll be an expensive cab ride!

Its all part of the South West Coast path, so check the Jurassic Coast section of their website for complete descriptions of each section:

http://www.southwestcoastpath.com/multi-day-trips/630-mile-experience/

Starting point? I'd go from Poole ish, have to do Purbeck. Lulworth cove FTW


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2015)

Weymouth to Poole is very nice, you could get the train back. You could get the chain ferry across the harbour mouth and nip over to Brownsea Island if you have time.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 31, 2015)

Beautiful bit of coast - never walked it but seen it from the sea many times. Start at Poole ftw 

Chesil Beach and Portland Bill interesting too


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Weymouth to Poole is very nice, you could get the train back. You could get the chain ferry across the harbour mouth and nip over to Brownsea Island if you have time.


hi, could we stretch this over three days, you reckon? arriving friday 12midday, leaving sunday late afternoon?


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> hi, could we stretch this over three days, you reckon? arriving friday 12midday, leaving sunday late afternoon?



It's about 45 miles so yes. I don't know if this link is going to work but you should see the route in google maps: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/5...0x4873a0d9a378b883:0xf6be7b88835519b4!1m0!3e2


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2015)

I've camped in the woods on the east side of Lulworth cove before


----------



## alex_ (May 31, 2015)

Toms field is a nice campsite in Langton matravers, and the square and compasses in worth matravers is a great pub for a cider or three, and a pie.

http://squareandcompasspub.co.uk


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2015)

On the subject of pubs the Smuggler's Inn is in a great location.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

alex_ said:


> Toms field is a nice campsite in Langton matravers, and the square and compasses in worth matravers is a great pub for a cider or three, and a pie.
> 
> http://squareandcompasspub.co.uk


that tom's place looks perfect.

i had forgetton how cheap and good value your average UK campsite is...

so we have booked some stuff now, planning from Weymouth to Poole. i have booked some train tickets from Poole back to weymouth on the sunday evening. thinking about it, perhaps we should have started at poole and finished at Weymouth! oh well.

can't wait to get out there! thanks for all your advice.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It's about 45 miles so yes. I don't know if this link is going to work but you should see the route in google maps: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/5...0x4873a0d9a378b883:0xf6be7b88835519b4!1m0!3e2


and that's exactly what we are going to do. cheers.


----------



## Looby (May 31, 2015)

Tom's is really lovely. It gets busy in the holidays but even then it doesn't feel crowded. 
We virtually had the place to ourselves a few weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Watch out for the Badgers though. [emoji6]


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2015)

i was pootling around this area last summer and the highlight for me was the rock quarry atop a hill in Portland  at the end of Chesil Beach

Tout Quarry Sculpture Park and Nature Reserve
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...serve-Portland_Isle_of_Portland_Dorset_E.html














 i dont want to say too much as it best to leave some mystery to it - there are almost no sign posts and we stumbled on it, but it was fantastic - psychedelic rockscape! if you are ever in the area its a must. the most uncanned tourist attraction its possible to have... great views from the top too





its also where Portland stone comes from, what they did build the St Pauls Cathedral out of


----------



## twentythreedom (May 31, 2015)

If your walk is taking you through Lulworth gunnery range check firing times via Range Control on 01929 404712.

There's a Coastwatch outlook station on St Alban's Head - worth a visit if you're passing, they get lonely up there 

Also don't miss Chapman's Pool and Worbarrow Bay.

Have a great time and post some pics up


----------



## ska invita (May 31, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> If your walk is taking you through Lulworth gunnery range check firing times via Range Control on 01929 404712.


good advice - our walking was cut short because of the bloody MOD throwing smoke bombs at each other


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

anyone know of a good road for uncontrolled parking in weymouth near the path so we can leave it there for the weekend?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

i am probably being thick - but is it very tidal round there? does it "go out for miles"?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 31, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> i am probably being thick - but is it very tidal round there? does it "go out for miles"?


There are very strong tides around Portland Bill but no, it's a rocky coast so no vast expanses of mud etc at low tide - Weymouth Beach is the nearest you'll get to that. Also depends on whether it's Spring or Neap tides when you're there.

Worth having a look at the Portland Race (super-strong tide round the headland producing big waves) if you're at the Bill already 

Can't imagine tides will be any bother for you tbh


----------



## BigMoaner (May 31, 2015)

great. we really want to be near the sea and just panicked at the thought of a mud flat reaching to the horison all the way around!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 3, 2015)

The north Somerset coast is the one with the mudflats . Weston super Mud etc. 

You'll be fine where you're going


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> On the subject of pubs the Smuggler's Inn is in a great location.


 I went there last year, nice location, although part of the coast path was fenced off at the time as there had been a cliff collapse


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2015)

alex_ said:


> Toms field is a nice campsite in Langton matravers, and the square and compasses in worth matravers is a great pub for a cider or three, and a pie.
> 
> http://squareandcompasspub.co.uk


 my favourite pub


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i was pootling around this area last summer and the highlight for me was the rock quarry atop a hill in Portland  at the end of Chesil Beach
> 
> Tout Quarry Sculpture Park and Nature Reserve
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac...serve-Portland_Isle_of_Portland_Dorset_E.html
> ...


 I think we went to the same place in September- there were some Dutch Sculptors there who come over for a fortnight a year and have been coming for 20 odd years -


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I think we went to the same place in September- there were some Dutch Sculptors there who come over for a fortnight a year and have been coming for 20 odd years -


that sounds like it...in the middle is a stonework workshop and when we were there there were loads of kids learning the craft....
it made a big impression on me - easily one of my favourite places in britain


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2015)

ska invita said:


> that sounds like it...in the middle is a stonework workshop and when we were there there were loads of kids learning the craft....
> it made a big impression on me - easily one of my favourite places in britain


It is lovely!  Hell of a steep hill to get up first  luckily my car managed it


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 4, 2015)

leave tomorrow from london town at 5am. boom.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> leave tomorrow from london town at 5am. boom.


5am 
its meant to be fun!! 



marty21 said:


> It is lovely!  Hell of a steep hill to get up first  luckily my car managed it


yeah we walked up the hill - its a killer!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 4, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It's about 45 miles so yes. I don't know if this link is going to work but you should see the route in google maps: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/5...0x4873a0d9a378b883:0xf6be7b88835519b4!1m0!3e2


thanks for doing that


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 4, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> If your walk is taking you through Lulworth gunnery range check firing times via Range Control on 01929 404712.
> 
> There's a Coastwatch outlook station on St Alban's Head - worth a visit if you're passing, they get lonely up there
> 
> ...


just wrang em and there's "nothing going on" whoop whoop


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 5, 2015)

Hope you factored in the rain, it's absolutely pissing down here!


----------



## newbie (Jun 5, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> all the cheap 20-30 quid a night (we have a two man tent)



blimey! what counts as an expensive hikers site in your world?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 6, 2015)

Hope you're having a good time BigMoaner - good weather for it!

Post up some pics when you can


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 8, 2015)

we only got as far as lulworth cove! it was the hills that murdered us, up and down the cliffs. but wow what a beautiful time we had. beautiful beach after beautiful beach, all to our selves. we scaled cliffs, explored little woods, found random churches and cottages in the middle of nowhere, sat on teh edge of cliffs overlooking crashing waves. lulworth cove was a lovely spot too where we spent yesterday just sunbathing and wondering about. we drove home last night. so a day early. but teh first days walking on teh friday really knocked it out of us because of the incline and declines of the cliffs. some great memories and only cost us about 90 quid each for the two days. stayed at a campsite near the durdle door.

magical place and reminded me of enid blyton and adventure books for kids. a very english feeling coast. all it needed was to stumble across a couple of smugglers and a treasure chest and the famous five! the exact sort of environment that provides a lovely escape from dirty chaotic london!

also, i am as brown as a hot dog.

thanks all.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 17, 2015)

Chapmans pool and Dancing ledge are really nice


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 17, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Chapmans pool and Dancing ledge are really nice



why are you winking? lol


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 17, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> why are you winking? lol


It's a knowing wink, a 'Definately worth a visit' wink. I spent years working on that coastline. I used to teach rock climbing every Monday and every Thursday at dancing Ledge. Canoeing in Lulworth Cove on a Wednesday Camping overnight at an old RAF/army camp in Worth Matravers (Pints in the Square and Compass), Abseiling at Swanage Fridays, Sleep over on Brownsea Island at weekends and then in summer months Sailing all the way along to Brixham and Lyme Regis from Poole. Surfing at Kimmeridge on my days off.  Lovely area.
I always wink  IRL too


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 17, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> It's a knowing wink, a 'Definately worth a visit' wink. I spent years working on that coastline. I used to teach rock climbing every Monday and every Thursday at dancing Ledge. Canoeing in Lulworth Cove on a Wednesday Camping overnight at an old RAF/army camp in Worth Matravers (Pints in the Square and Compass), Abseiling at Swanage Fridays, Sleep over on Brownsea Island at weekends and then in summer months Sailing all the way along to Brixham and Lyme Regis from Poole. Surfing at Kimmeridge on my days off.  Lovely area.
> I always wink  IRL too



Well that answered that


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 21, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> why are you winking? lol


Brownsea Island is lovely too - the birth place of the boy scouts


----------

